# [gelöst] Frage an KDE 4.4 Nutzer bzgl. Nepomuk

## CaptainHero

Da es ja morgen soweit sein soll, frage ich mich ob ich KDE diesmal nicht mit semantic desktop USE flag bauen sollte, daher würde es mich interessieren, ob Nepomuk mittlerweile benutzbar geworden ist bzw. ob es Ressourcen schonender und ohne Aussetzer z.B. im Dolphin läuft.Last edited by CaptainHero on Fri Feb 12, 2010 3:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## astaecker

Neu in Nepomuk 4.4 ist die Unterstützung für das Virtuoso C++ Backend, so dass man das Sesame2 Java Backend und damit Java nicht mehr braucht. Daher könnte Nepomuk in SC 4.4 sogar wirklich Resourcen schonender sein. Da ich Nepomuk erst jetzt seit KDE SC 4.4 RC2 nutze, kann ich allerdings nicht dazu aussagen, wie es sich zu KDE SC 4.3 verhält.

Übrigens: Nepomuk ist jetzt eine zwingende Voraussetzung für Akonadi, was für das neue Kaddressbook benötigt wird.

----------

## mrsteven

 *arlsair wrote:*   

> Übrigens: Nepomuk ist jetzt eine zwingende Voraussetzung für Akonadi, was für das neue Kaddressbook benötigt wird.

 

Oh nein, warum denn das schon wieder? Der Mist hat hier noch nie richtig funktioniert und eigentlich habe ich keine Lust darauf mich damit rumzuschlagen. Dieser ganze Nepomuk-Quatsch wäre gerne eine Lösung für ein zumindest bei mir nicht vorhandenes Problem. Allerdings ist Nepomuk nicht einmal das, sondern einfach nur ein zusätzlicher Service, der nicht funktioniert. Zumindest in KDE <4.4.

Die Homepage strotzt auch nur so vor Marketing-Geschwätz - welches konkrete Problem Nepomuk nun lösen soll oder wie es meine Arbeit effizienter macht erschließt sich mir daraus nicht.

Demnächst packt man wohl das ganze KDE in einen fetten Tarball und installiert es aus einem einzelnen Ebuild - Modularität ist sowieso überbewertet!  :Rolling Eyes: 

Dabei habe ich gerade angefangen mich mit KDE 4.3 anzufreunden, und zwar bewusst mit USE=-semantic-desktop.

</rant>

----------

## franzf

Hier ist der erste Rechner fertig mit dem 4.4er-Update und die ersten Arbeitsstunden verliefen problemlos.

Bis auf den ärgerlichen Einstieg, dass Nepomuk meldete "Sesame2 Backend not found". Toll, das Standardbacken in 4.3 wird über Bord geworfen und niergendwo ein Ton geschweige denn eine automatische Aktualisierung auf das neue Backen.

Im Prinzip ist die Lösung ja total simpel:

Used Soprano Backend=virtuosobackend

virtuoso statt sesame. Und mit dem nächsten Start von nepomuk wird brav neu indiziert...

Den dolphin-Crash aus 4.3.4 hat übrigend 4.3.5 gefixt.

Und der Sinn von Nepomuk? Ich denke es ist ein zentraler Datenspeicher. Zuerst wurde es zum indizieren für Dateien usw. verwendet. Jetzt kommt das Speichern für Kontakte hinzu, bald Mails usw. Das ist eigentlich sehr gut, denn genau das wurde immer wieder neu erfunden. KMail, thunderbird, mailody, zsw. mussten alle das handeln von Daten erledigen. Nepomuk kann über dbus auch von gtk-Anwendungen angesprochen werden (so zu miondest meine letzte verstaubte Erinnerung).

Prinzipiell habe ich den Eindruck dass alles flotter geworden ist. Konsole, KWin laufen schneller (gefühlt) KWin liegt auf meinem alten Rechner nicht mit 5-30%CPU auf meinen kahlen Nerven.

Einzig dass paludis trotz -prefix den Block nicht selbständig auflöst hat richtig genervt :/ Macht das portage eigentlich besser?

// edit

zu früh gefreut, bei mir startet akonadi-server nicht und kmail ist somit nicht mehr nutzbar. Toll. Darf ich erstmal wieder suchen, was da am abkacken ist...

ETWAS mehr Unterstützung für den unbedarften User wäre echt nicht schlecht. Solche Umwälzungen sollten nach Möglichkeit automatisch ablaufen, und nicht alle 6 Monate wieder in Monstergefrockel ausarten. Ach, Mist, ich geh jetzt erst mal Pennen

GRMLGRMLGRML

----------

## SvenFischer

Nepomuk =! Akonadi

Nicht umsonst ist KDE 4.4 noch masked, also nicht beschweren wenn es noch hakt. Berichte uns aber bitte, was bei Akonadi nicht geht und wie sich eine Lösung darstellt wenn Du sie findest...

----------

## astaecker

 *franzf wrote:*   

> zu früh gefreut, bei mir startet akonadi-server nicht ...

 

Welche Version vom akonadi-server hast du installiert? Es gab noch eine Bugfix-Version in letzter Minute: akonadi-server 1.3.1.

----------

## franzf

 :Shocked:  Jetzt gehts.

Hab erst kmail installiert, da kam der Fehler. Dann nun kaddressbook - und jetzt gehts!

Der Fehler lag darin, dass noch keine akonadi-Resourcen installiert waren, kmail aber gleich akonadi startet.

Die akonadi-resourcen kommen mit kdepim-runtime.

Hat jemand von euch kmail am Laufen, ohne dass die akonadi-resourcen installiert sind?

// edit:

Hier ist der Bugreport:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=304271

----------

## Josef.95

Beachtet werden sollte beim Update auf dev-db/virtuoso-server-6.1.0 auch:  *Quote:*   

> │WARN: postinst                                                                                                                            │
> 
> │You're upgrading from Virtuoso V5. Note that your existing Nepomuk Virtuoso databases                                                     │
> 
> │will not work with Virtuoso V6 release unless you do one of the following:                                                                │
> ...

 

(Sorry für die Formatierung, ich habs aus elogv rauskopiert...)

Ansonsten läuft Nepomuk hier problemlos und sehr Ressourcenschonend,

Nepomuk lässt sich nun auch in den Settings entsprechend Arbeitsspeicher zuweisen.

----------

## franzf

Etwas Vorsicht mit dem Update, vor allem auf soprano-2.4.0!

KRunner startet nicht mehr (besser: er startet 2 mal und bleibt unbenutzbar), das stört scheinbar auch dolphin, kmail und alles andere was irgendwie soprano/nepomuk verwendet.

Hier konnte ich es beheben durch deaktivieren des "Nepomuk-Desktopsuche"-KRunner-plugins. Bei anderen ist es nicht so einfach behoben worden.

Ansonsten läuft nepomuk auch hier auf dem AthlonX3 435 mit 4GB erstaunlich resourcenschonend.

Auf meinem eigenen Rechner mit Singlecode und 1GB RAM hingegen hab ich massiv mit Problemen zu kämpfen. Der Durchsatz von virtuoso ist enorm, sogar Webseiten laden verflucht langsam... Indexing aussetzen braucht 10 Minuten bis es einen Effekt zeigt, nur einzelne Verzeichnisse zum indizieren in den Settings angeben vergisst nepomuk beim nächsten Start und indiziert alle Sources (Qt, kde, firefox etc.), openbooks usw. die ich hier liegen hab und nicht indiziert haben will...

Scheinbar ist mein System mittlerweise als antiquiert zu betrachten.

Sollte sich das nicht bessern war es das wohl mit KDE auf meiner lieben Kiste  :Sad: 

----------

## furanku

Nur mal so zur Ehrerettung: Bei mir ist KDE 4.4 die erste Version bei der Nepomuk vernünftig läuft, vorher hatte die Indizierung bei einigen Files Probleme, so daß das Backend abstürzte. Die Konvertierung der Datenbank zum soprano Backand hat ein wenig gedauert, aber danach rödelte Nepomuk endlich nicht mehr minutenlaang nach jedem Einloggen auf der Platte herum. Ich habe aufgrund von Datenfiles aus eigenen Rechnungen (ich weiß, die kann ich von der Suche ausnehmen) ein ziemlich riesiges Homeverzeichnis (33GB), von daher ist die Suche in Dolphin nicht gerade supersschnell, aber doch wesentlich schneller als ein reines grep -R und von den Möglichkeiten natürlich weit überlegen.

Auch wenn ich dem ganzen "semantischen Desktop"-Kram erstmal etwas kritisch gegenüber stehe, ist jetzt bei der grundsätzlichen Desktop-Suche IMHO zumindest die Alltagstauglichkeit erreicht, und wenn jetzt noch interessante Features wie Gesichtserkennung in Bildern, automatische Verschlagwortung von pdfs und anderen Texten oder netzwerkfähigkeiten in Arbeitsgruppen dazukommen kann das in der grundlegenden Integration in alle KDE Anwendungen ziemlich nützliches (und unter den Desktop-Umgebungen einzigartiges) Feature werden.

----------

## CaptainHero

Habe gestern geupdatet und bin überrascht wie flott es läuft. Der Speicherverbrauch liegt natürlich schon höher, aber nicht so hoch wie bei meinem letzten Versuch unter 4.3.

Habe den Thread deshalb mal auf gelöst gesetzt.

----------

## Kampfkeks

Hi Leute,

also der Strigi-Dienst läuft bei mir unter KDE 4.4 gut. Er Indiziert schön die ausgewählten Verzeichnisse und das auch ohne große CPU-Last.

Wenn ich aber mit Dolphin etwas suche, dann findet er nichts. Ganz egal wonach ich Suche. Und auch mit "timeline:/" werden nur leere Verzeichnisse angezeigt. Hat jemand ein ähnliches Problem oder einen Tip?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Bei mir ist in conky virtuoso-t immer die Nummer 1 mit 25 - 30 % CPU Last. Im Moment sogar, obwohl ich den "Datei-Indexer" ausgesetzt habe. Ich habe den Schieberegler auf 250 MB RAM gesetzt, um zu sehen, wie die Sache dann läuft. Im Moment - da ich den "Datei-Indexer" ausgesetzt habe - Belegt nepomukservicestub und virtuaoso-t c.a. 800 MB RAM.

KDE4.4 läuft bei mir so etwas von zäh, das es schon richtig nervt. Unter kde 4.3 hatte ich virtualbox an, habe Pakete kompilliert, einige Apps offen und konnte noch unter wine spielen. Ob das wieder wird? Außerdem reisst dolphin ab und an die Hufe hoch. Ich hoffe, das da noch etwas pasiert.

----------

